# Cast Iron/Cookie Sheet



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I did, another dumb thing. Seasoning a C I pan, didn't have foil for bottom of oven, so put large cookie sheet under it. Now I can't get drippings off cookie sheet. I've tried ammonia, heating at high temp. Any ideas?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

You could try this method. It's just baking soda and peroxide. I haven't tried it yet so I can't say if it will or not, but it seems pretty easy.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Kymama I'm trying this now. Think my pans look worse than those pictured.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use janitorial degreaser (ProForce brand) that I get at Sam's Club. I soaked some muffin tins that had over 60 years' worth of baked-on ---- on them and with only a little elbow grease, they look as good as new.

I also used this on the drip pans of a stove that hadn't been cleaned in I don't know how long; although it took 2 days of soaking, scrubbing, and re-soaking, they are now shiny.

I use this in the laundry on shirt collars and it gets them clean without damaging the colors in flannel and t-shirts, unlike ammonia.


----------

